# Desktop Application for cubing



## NitroZox (Feb 28, 2021)

I have started working on a cubing desktop application and am having lots of ideas I have seen in various web apps/threads here to implement (such as timer/reconstruction saving/algorithm practice etc). I wanna ask, what all do you think should definitely be there?


----------



## Akshat Sehgal (Feb 28, 2021)

Okay, what you have so far, sounds great. I think maybe adding some type of non-copywrite music playlists that you can choose from would be nice. Like there would be different playlists for different genres of music like metal, or jazz. Something like that.


----------



## NitroZox (Feb 28, 2021)

Akshat Sehgal said:


> Okay, what you have so far, sounds great. I think maybe adding some type of non-copywrite music playlists that you can choose from would be nice. Like there would be different playlists for different genres of music like metal, or jazz. Something like that.


Maybe I could do that but that wouldn't be at the top of my to-do list yet. Also I do have a working graphical model for the cube already and might integrate that with the app to get a simulator and go ahead and add an AI solver, but again that would be later on in the project!


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Feb 28, 2021)

In the algorithm trainer, a way to input your own algorithms and scrambles for them would be good for more obscure methods, because I'm trying to get good at Mehta but there's no easy way to train the algs for it. Also, a robot hand that automatically takes the pinapple off of pizza would be great


----------



## NitroZox (Feb 28, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> In the algorithm trainer, a way to input your own algorithms and scrambles for them would be good for more obscure methods, because I'm trying to get good at Mehta but there's no easy way to train the algs for it. Also, a robot hand that automatically takes the pinapple off of pizza would be great


The former - I'll do that. The latter - well...


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 28, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> Also, a robot hand that automatically takes the pinapple off of pizza would be great


Im gonna guess you meant to type the opposite, and that your computer was laggy or something.


----------



## Swagrid (Feb 28, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Im gonna guess you meant to type the opposite, and that your computer was laggy or something.


A robot pineapple that takes your hand off of pizza


----------



## AnthonyRochester (Mar 1, 2021)

If it's an app to keep your times in and produce graphs, it might be nice to track success rate for blind solving. But you haven't really said what the app is for.


----------



## povlhp (Mar 1, 2021)

Love briefcubing.com for algo trainer. Use it with Bluetooth cube where I ignore stickers. But would like shuffles. 
if you have 4-5 algo for each case pick the ones that user does not use. Or make it random. That is make a few random moves and then run a solver that results in shuffled positions so the shuffle does not revealwhich algo to pick
Bluetooth cube support. 
cubeast is the absolutely best for Bluetooth cube analytics and solving and splits for many solving methods.


----------



## pyrapyravince (Mar 1, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Im gonna guess you meant to type the opposite, and that your computer was laggy or something.



your profile pic pains me


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 1, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> Also, a robot hand that automatically takes the pinapple off of pizza would be great


i would love that! maybe a robot that takes pineapple out of the world in general too!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 1, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> i would love that! maybe a robot that takes pineapple out of the world in general too!


Its time to upgrade the computer of yours


----------

